# San jose Lowrider Alliance....



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

THIS IS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN SAN JOSE .... WE NEED THIS TO STOP ALL THE B S !!!!! PUT YOUR CLUB NAME DOWN IF YOU AGREE WE WILL FIND A PLACE TO MEET. WILL LET YOU KNOW SOON .....


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

VIEJITOS :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 18 2009, 11:08 AM~15703051
> *VIEJITOS :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS - VIEJITOS


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

EMINENCE C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Nov 18 2009, 11:18 AM~15703140
> *EMINENCE C.C.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS - VIEJITOS - EMINENCE C.C.


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GOODTIMES SAN JO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whatever it takes to get things back on the right track. 
PUT US ON THE LIST

INDIVIDUALS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea what Coast said.....

Blvd Kings are down for what needs to be done.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS - VIEJITOS - EMINENCE C.C. - GOODTIMES SAN JO 
INDIVIDUALS
Blvd Kings


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aztec Creations CC - BLVD BOMBS - VIEJITOS GOODTIMES SAN JO -
INDIVIDUALS-
Blvd Kings -
EMINENCE C.C.-


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

CADDY CREW SUPPORTS A SAN JOSE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aztec Creations CC - BLVD BOMBS - VIEJITOS - GOODTIMES SAN JO -
INDIVIDUALS-
Blvd Kings -
EMINENCE C.C.-
CADDY CREW


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good start but we need someone in charge and meet once a month with someone reppin their club and also pay monthy dues per club so we could have a annual
all clubs bbq with that money. this would stop all the drama because it could be handled at these meetings before it gets to the point were at right now. it worked in the past and im proud to say i was a part of it and thank PAUL LEMAS for leading us in the right direction. looks like all the hate is turning into a positive thing
and im down with that.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT B.S? WHOS HAVIN PROBLEMS? PERSONALY IF ITS INDIVIDUALS THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH EACH OTHER THEY SHOULD HANDLE IT THEM SELFS DONT NEED TO BRING EVERY CARCLUB IN SAN JO TO DO THIS. WHAT DO U THINK IS GOIN TO BE RESORVED IF THIS MEETIN DOES HAPPEN? KISS AND MAKE UP IT NEVER HAPPENS THAT WAY. PEOPLE WILL ALWAYS RUN THERE MOUTHS. JUST MY 2 CENTS(BUT GOOD LUCK ON THE MEETIN ILL LET THE GUYS NO TODAY TONY AND GET BAK TO U BROTHA)PEACE


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 18 2009, 12:55 PM~15704165
> *good start but we need someone in charge and meet once a month with someone reppin their club and also pay monthy dues per club so we could have a annual
> all clubs bbq with that money. this would stop all the drama because it could be handled at these meetings before it gets to the point were at right now. it worked in the past and im proud to say i was a part of it and thank PAUL LEMAS for leading us in the right direction. looks like all the hate is turning into a positive thing
> and im down with that.
> *


Ok . we Will do the meeting to go over all this .


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 18 2009, 12:59 PM~15704203
> *WHAT B.S? WHOS HAVIN PROBLEMS? PERSONALY IF ITS INDIVIDUALS THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH EACH OTHER THEY SHOULD HANDLE IT THEM SELFS DONT NEED TO BRING EVERY CARCLUB IN SAN JO TO DO THIS. WHAT DO U THINK IS GOIN TO BE RESORVED IF THIS MEETIN DOES HAPPEN? KISS AND MAKE UP IT NEVER HAPPENS THAT WAY. PEOPLE WILL ALWAYS RUN THERE MOUTHS. JUST MY 2 CENTS(BUT GOOD LUCK ON THE MEETIN ILL LET THE GUYS NO TODAY TONY AND GET BAK TO U BROTHA)PEACE
> *


There is alot with many . not just with one person .... We need to go back to how it use to be ....


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 18 2009, 11:59 AM~15704203
> *WHAT B.S? WHOS HAVIN PROBLEMS? PERSONALY IF ITS INDIVIDUALS THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH EACH OTHER THEY SHOULD HANDLE IT THEM SELFS DONT NEED TO BRING EVERY CARCLUB IN SAN JO TO DO THIS . WHAT DO U THINK IS GOIN TO BE RESORVED IF THIS MEETIN DOES HAPPEN? KISS AND MAKE UP IT NEVER HAPPENS THAT WAY. PEOPLE WILL ALWAYS RUN THERE MOUTHS. JUST MY 2 CENTS(BUT GOOD LUCK ON THE MEETIN ILL LET THE GUYS NO TODAY TONY AND GET BAK TO U BROTHA)PEACE
> *


X2
I think Before this meeting takes place all current issues need to be resolved. So we can go into this Alliance With a clean slate and have no old "B.S." come back and bite us in the ass.


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

my .02 cents


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 18 2009, 11:55 AM~15704165
> *good start but we need someone in charge and meet once a month with someone reppin their club and also pay monthy dues per club so we could have a annual
> all clubs bbq with that money. this would stop all the drama because it could be handled at these meetings before it gets to the point were at right now. it worked in the past and im proud to say i was a part of it and thank PAUL LEMAS for leading us in the right direction. looks like all the hate is turning into a positive thing
> and im down with that.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 02:07 PM~15704262
> *X2
> I think Before this meeting takes place all current issues need to be resolved. So we can go into this Alliance With a clean slate and have no old "B.S." come back and bite us in the ass.
> *


X4


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 01:07 PM~15704262
> *X2
> I think Before this meeting takes place all current issues need to be resolved. So we can go into this Alliance With a clean slate and have no old "B.S." come back and bite us in the ass.
> *


If we dont have a meeting how do we get it all out and start new ????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 18 2009, 12:15 PM~15704312
> *X4
> *


"We all need to make sure our houses are clean before we try to clean someone elses" We dont want to look like a bunch of hypocrates.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 01:18 PM~15704340
> *"We all need to make sure our houses are clean before we try to clean someone elses" We dont want to look like a bunch of hypocrates.
> *


THAT IS TRUE..... THAT IS WHAT I HAD THOUGHT THE MEETING WOULD DO IS TO LET SHIT GO .WITH WHO EVER HAS A PROBLEM


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 12:23 PM~15704386
> *THAT IS TRUE..... THAT IS WHAT I HAD THOUGHT THE MEETING WOULD DO IS TO LET SHIT GO .WITH WHO EVER HAS A PROBLEM
> *


I Agree. I think it should involve club officers done behind closed doors. once resolved than continue on with the Alliance. Do you agree???


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 01:27 PM~15704415
> *I Agree. I think it should involve club officers done behind closed doors. once resolved than continue on with the Alliance. Do you agree???
> *


YES I DO ! :yes: SO THE MEETING SHOULD JUST BE WITH CLUB OFFICERS .RIGHT?


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 12:30 PM~15704441
> *YES I DO !  :yes: SO THE MEETING SHOULD JUST BE WITH CLUB OFFICERS .RIGHT?
> *


Thats my suggestion


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

It would appear that issues are about that I'm not aware of and bigger than I would expect, but I will be speaking with our San Jo officers to see if they will help us out with any issues if any. I'm sure that what ever it is, it could be fixed.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 01:35 PM~15704486
> *Thats my suggestion
> *


OK !!!!!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

THE MEETING IS GOING TO BE FOR ALL San Jo CLUB officers WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW A DATE ASAP


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 12:45 PM~15704544
> *OK !!!!!
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 02:52 PM~15704603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 18 2009, 01:55 PM~15704165
> *good start but we need someone in charge and meet once a month with someone reppin their club and also pay monthy dues per club so we could have a annual
> all clubs bbq with that money. this would stop all the drama because it could be handled at these meetings before it gets to the point were at right now. it worked in the past and im proud to say i was a part of it and thank PAUL LEMAS for leading us in the right direction. looks like all the hate is turning into a positive thing
> and im down with that.
> *


An alliance is an agreement between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests.

Any suggestions on a common "agreement"?


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mscyn_@Nov 18 2009, 01:09 PM~15704716
> *An alliance is an agreement between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests.
> 
> Any suggestions on a common "agreement"?
> *


Our Common agreement should be to unite the Lowrider Community and show that we can be a vital part of the Community be it raising money for schools food for the needy. weve been silent too long and need to have a voice and show that we can come together and make a difference and smash any stereotypes people might have. if we cant come together and help each other than who's going to do it??? And who suffers in the end????? the people that we are trying to help 
Que No?


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

O yeah most important have a goodtime!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 03:29 PM~15704861
> *Our Common agreement should be to unite the Lowrider Community and  show that we can be a vital part of the Community be it raising money for schools food for the needy. weve been silent too long and need to have a voice and show that we can come together and make a difference and smash any stereotypes people might have. if we cant come together and help each other than who's going to do it???  And who suffers in the end????? the people that we are trying to help
> Que No?
> *


I agree x10000000000000000000000


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 02:29 PM~15704861
> *Our Common agreement should be to unite the Lowrider Community and  show that we can be a vital part of the Community be it raising money for schools food for the needy. weve been silent too long and need to have a voice and show that we can come together and make a difference and smash any stereotypes people might have. if we cant come together and help each other than who's going to do it???  And who suffers in the end????? the people that we are trying to help
> Que No?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: WE CAN DO THIS


----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 03:29 PM~15704861
> *Our Common agreement should be to unite the Lowrider Community and  show that we can be a vital part of the Community be it raising money for schools food for the needy. weve been silent too long and need to have a voice and show that we can come together and make a difference and smash any stereotypes people might have. if we cant come together and help each other than who's going to do it???  And who suffers in the end????? the people that we are trying to help
> Que No?
> *


Sì-mon


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mscyn_@Nov 18 2009, 02:54 PM~15705118
> *Sì-mon
> *


I SAY WE GET IT IN BLACK AND WHITE THAT WAY WE ALL CAN READ AND SIGHN WHAT WE ARE HERE FOR ..... THE PEOPLE


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 18 2009, 02:29 PM~15704861
> *Our Common agreement should be to unite the Lowrider Community and  show that we can be a vital part of the Community be it raising money for schools food for the needy. weve been silent too long and need to have a voice and show that we can come together and make a difference and smash any stereotypes people might have. if we cant come together and help each other than who's going to do it???  And who suffers in the end????? the people that we are trying to help
> Que No?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

An alliance is an agreement between two or more parties, made in order to advance *common goals* and to secure common interests....


this will never happened. you always got knuckleheads...
you know and i know who did this on Sunday to your club..


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

So is this about one club with another or? Es mas.. I'll just keep reading this until I figure it out. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 18 2009, 05:10 PM~15706604
> *So is this about one club with another or?  Es mas.. I'll just keep reading this until I figure it out.  :biggrin:
> *


It has to do with all clubs not just one there is shit in every clube ....


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 18 2009, 04:47 PM~15706414
> *An alliance is an agreement between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests....
> this will never happened. you always got knuckleheads...
> you know and i know who did this on Sunday to your club..
> *


Yes we do but we need to get together so it dont happen to another club . He is not the only one that did it .... just like the DUKES look at them booth here in SAN JO and never do an event together Y because of B S .....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADDY CREW, 68bayrida, Outlaw66, Cadillac Heaven, BLVD BOMBS 48, poppa68_KI_4life


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 18 2009, 01:37 PM~15704495
> *It would appear that issues are about that I'm not aware of and bigger than I would expect, but I will be speaking with our San Jo officers to see if they will help us out with any issues if any.  I'm sure that what ever it is, it could be fixed.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 18 2009, 12:55 PM~15704165
> *good start but we need someone in charge and meet once a month with someone reppin their club and also pay monthy dues per club so we could have a annual
> all clubs bbq with that money. this would stop all the drama because it could be handled at these meetings before it gets to the point were at right now. it worked in the past and im proud to say i was a part of it and thank PAUL LEMAS for leading us in the right direction. looks like all the hate is turning into a positive thing
> and im down with that.
> *



i also was a prt of the original alliance and at the time, it was good thing. solved a lot of conflicts that arose as we were cruisin................. back in the day. today we have pre exsisting conflict and some just strate up dirty shit being done between a few clubs. some clubs dont even know they have been subject to some of this shit. i agree that people need to come clean and squash their shit before getting all clubs involved. and for the people or person that has been a party to some of these dirty deeds. ..................... the shit always comes out in the end. as many have said in here already. cant we all just get along and stop all the b.s. and qyit trying to fuck up anothers event for what ever reason you have because the only 1's hurt ny a fundraiser getting messed with are the needy and children. if 1 clubs event fails, it dont really make that club look bad. shit they went thru everything and tried to get it going. but in stead it makes 1, us look bad as fellow riders for not support the cause to help people in our community and and 2, it hurts the less fortunate as has been said, 3, if a clubs event keeps getting fucked with and no 1 supports it, they most likely will get tired of putting in all the work for no 1 to show and eventually all events will end............and finally, when the truth comes out bout some1 trying to ruin an event, well , that person or group will look REALY bad.


im all for an alliance if thats wat all want and EVERY1 beleives it will help. but as a smart man once said. lets clean our own houses first :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

this is from Paul :cheesy: 
This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.

Back in late 93 - early 94: Danny from Eminence Car Club & Jimmy from Kool Impression Car Club called a meeting at Marks Hot Dogs to inform the local car clubs the San Jose Police Dept. Had set there sight on ELIMINATING ALL CAR CLUBS FROM SAN JOSE! This information came from club member of both clubs mentioned, after being pulled over by S.J.P.D, the officers stated the days of low rider car clubs in San Jose were numbered. After this information was shared with the clubs that attended this meeting, it was decided that for us (The Low Rider Clubs) to fight for our rights to be a Car Club, we first had to UNITE as one power before pushing forward. This is were the heart and soul of the Alliance began to form.

Our fist official meeting was held at Round Table Pizza on Quimby & White road. The clubs that attended the first meeting were ( In alphabetical order) Azlan Imperials, Bombs, Brown Impressions, Camino Conspiracy, Dukes: Santa Clara Chapter, Eminence, Endless Dreams Impalas, Kool Impressions, Luxurious, Rollin Deep and Uniques. Soon after that first meeting Chosen Ones, City Life, Inspirations and Parliament came on board as well. There were other clubs in San Jose that chose not to participate for no other reason then they felt we were wasting our time trying to do something that had failed many times before, Well they were WRONG!

Our first order of business was to establish peace among the car clubs involved in the alliance. This proved to be a very delicate and some times scary task. There was plenty of bad blood with many clubs, and trying to find a middle ground seemed sometimes out of reach. The alliance voted Paul Lemus (That’s Me) as its spokesman and more important, its liaison to try to resolve the bad blood between its members. It was easy to see that most clubs wanted to work things out, there was just no direct avenue to get them from point A to point B. Now it was there, and it was working. To be truthful in this matter, I had little to do with this for the simple fact that once the clubs started talking to one another, they seemed to work it out themselfs.

Then there was our first show of unity, we boycotted the Cinco De Mayo Parade because of the harassment we as low Riders received after the Parade by the S.J.P.D. Word got out about what we planed to do, and I received several calls from S.J.P.D stating that I would be held financial liable for any and all property damage and police overtime if it could be proven that it was directly caused be the San Jose Low Rider Alliance. Like I was scared, at that time I was a full time student, working out of my rented house, next to no money in the bank and a 66 impala. Like a gave a shit about them taking my money, I HAD NO MONEY! And lets not forget the threats by the G.I Forum both physical and financial ( Again, like I gave a shit). The Protest went better then we could have ever imagined, Then we celebrated at Cunningham Park with food and drinks, and the rest is HISTORY.

I hope this helps in understanding how and why we did what we did. Its somthing that I am very proud of being apart of, and more so the many friends we all made along the way


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 18 2009, 05:05 PM~15707205
> *this is from Paul :cheesy:
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> 
> ...


x49 the good old days :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: hit me up when u guys are ready to do this


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 18 2009, 06:05 PM~15707205
> *this is from Paul :cheesy:
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 18 2009, 03:47 PM~15706414
> *An alliance is an agreement between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests....
> this will never happened. you always got knuckleheads...
> you know and i know who did this on Sunday to your club..
> *


but theres always two sides to a story and a motive. we can put it all out on blast and make a lot of people look bad for an ongoing thing. its getting bigger and people picking sides to something they may not know a whole story too.we can keep the shit going and watch what happens when people hold grudges or everyone can agree that the shit is old and is getting no one anywhere. 

seems like what the vision of the alliance is that any CLUB willing to drop old shit and start something new, and willing to help each other even though theres been bs or disagreements in the past, sign on. just signing on your willing to move forward.
i guess you can discuss your disagreements but that usually doesnt resolve any issues. instead more dirt gets thrown around and at the end you agree to disagree or shit just get worst.
thats just my opinion, when everyone decides what they want to do, let us know we are willing to be part of something that moves Lowriding in SJ and the bay in a positive direction. 
or we can start the next decade in the same direction as the last one... down hill


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 12:09 PM~15703746
> *Aztec Creations CC - BLVD BOMBS - VIEJITOS - GOODTIMES SAN JO -
> INDIVIDUALS-
> Blvd Kings -
> ...


chevitos is in :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

count us in too when you guys come to a conclusion we need to be positive about this :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i hear alot of good stuff, an ya people do need to clean there own yards before anything goes down,an im guilty of listing to remors before i got the whole story.for now on i am going to be my own person an attend all functions weather or not i have a problem with one person cause i have no beef with anyone an thats gone be the only way i can show that there isnt an problem cause im there to support them an there club.
us as a communite have a big idea of things. an i thought we were starting go somewhere since we all came together at the all clubs barbeque


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 18 2009, 08:27 PM~15708886
> *i hear alot of good stuff, an ya people do need to clean there own yards before anything goes down,an im guilty of listing to remors before i got the whole story.for now on i am going to be my own person an attend all functions weather or not i have a problem with one person cause i have no beef with anyone an thats gone be the only way i can show that  there isnt an problem cause im there to support them an there club.
> us as a communite have a big idea of things. an i thought we were starting go somewhere since we all came together at the all clubs barbeque
> *


Even at the all car club BBQ they all didnt show up because of B S do you not remember the meetings and even the day of the BBQ


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 18 2009, 06:05 PM~15707205
> *this is from Paul :cheesy:
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> 
> ...


Damn PAUL you remembered like it was yesterday good job  I also remember this very well :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 18 2009, 09:27 PM~15708886
> *i hear alot of good stuff, an ya people do need to clean there own yards before anything goes down,an im guilty of listing to remors before i got the whole story.for now on i am going to be my own person an attend all functions weather or not i have a problem with one person cause i have no beef with anyone an thats gone be the only way i can show that  there isnt an problem cause im there to support them an there club.
> us as a communite have a big idea of things. an i thought we were starting go somewhere since we all came together at the all clubs barbeque
> *


Same here, I thought it was all good. I did`nt even know that someone had posted the event was canciled, everyone seem to be getting along at the all clubs BBQ. But then again , you can`t read a book by it`s cover.
You can count on us, ( Blvd Kings San Jose ).


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 18 2009, 09:27 PM~15708886
> *i hear alot of good stuff, an ya people do need to clean there own yards before anything goes down,an im guilty of listing to remors before i got the whole story.for now on i am going to be my own person an attend all functions weather or not i have a problem with one person cause i have no beef with anyone an thats gone be the only way i can show that  there isnt an problem cause im there to support them an there club.
> us as a communite have a big idea of things. an i thought we were starting go somewhere since we all came together at the all clubs barbeque
> *


Same here, I thought it was all good. I did`nt even know that someone had posted the event was canciled, everyone seem to be getting along at the all clubs BBQ. But then again , you can`t read a book by it`s cover.
You can count on us, ( Blvd Kings San Jose ).


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Nov 18 2009, 09:30 PM~15709687
> *Same here, I thought it was all good. I did`nt even know that someone had posted the event was canciled, everyone seem to be getting along at the all clubs BBQ. But then again , you can`t read a book by it`s cover.
> You can count on us, (  Blvd Kings San Jose ).
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15708159
> *but theres always two sides to a story and a motive. we can put it all out on blast and make a lot of people look bad for an ongoing thing. its getting bigger and people picking sides to something they may not know a whole story too.we can keep the shit going and watch what happens when people hold grudges or everyone can agree that the shit is old and is getting no one anywhere.
> 
> seems like what the vision of the alliance is that any CLUB willing to drop old shit and start something new, and willing to help each other even though theres been bs or disagreements in the past, sign on. just signing on your willing to move forward.
> ...






x2


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 AM~15713242
> *x2
> *


  Your right ....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Count The Uniques in :biggrin: ONE LOVE ALWAYS, WITH RESPECT FOR ALL RIDERS.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK ALL THE DRAMA FROM THE OLDEST LADY TO THE YOUNGEST MAN, AND EVERYONE IN BETWEEN...... EVERYONE IS TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT AND IS ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF HIGH SCHOOL BITCHES........GET REAL, AND GET OVER IT, AND LETS ROLL!!!!...........

IM OUT


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

This novela is gettin good? I wonder what tomorrows episode gunna be like??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







x2000000000000000000000000 enuff b.s. quit all the drama and hating and lets ride.................get this shit back to the old days.............................. or at least as close as possible


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 19 2009, 03:41 PM~15717171
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> x2000000000000000000000000 enuff b.s. quit all the drama and hating and lets ride.................get this shit back to the old days.............................. or at least as close as possible
> *


 :biggrin: Trying to ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

LET'S ALL SHOW OUR UNITY BY ATTENDING THIS EVENT :biggrin: 









GRACIAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

LETS NOT FORGET THIS ONE AROUND THE CORNER!










T
T
T


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 19 2009, 11:34 AM~15714826
> *FUCK ALL THE DRAMA FROM THE OLDEST LADY TO THE YOUNGEST MAN, AND EVERYONE IN BETWEEN...... EVERYONE IS TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT AND IS ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF HIGH SCHOOL BITCHES........GET REAL, AND GET OVER IT, AND LETS ROLL!!!!...........
> 
> IM OUT
> *


thats why i like you nig you dont hold no punches :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 19 2009, 05:00 PM~15718713
> *thats why i like you nig you dont hold no punches  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:  
i had to turn the speakers down :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 19 2009, 04:22 PM~15717555
> *LETS NOT FORGET THIS ONE AROUND THE CORNER!
> 
> 
> ...



OH YAH SPENCA  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> Yes we do but we need to get together so it dont happen to another club . He is not the only one that did it ....


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :buttkick: :wow: :nicoderm: :h5: :barf:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 19 2009, 02:09 PM~15715815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

All B S with he said she said between the Viejitos & Blvd Bombs has been squashed we both would like every body to stop talking about what they have heard . We would just like to move on . We did this for the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ALLIANCE ... I hope you all can fallow in our foot steps . :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15719024
> *OH YAH SPENCA   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15718873
> *:roflmao:
> i had to turn the speakers down  :biggrin:
> *




 speakers? i didnt hear anything











:twak: quit lieying coast. 
thats it. im not goig to any of your events now fucker.


:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 19 2009, 04:14 PM~15717487
> *LET'S ALL SHOW OUR UNITY BY ATTENDING THIS EVENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah, and im boycotting this 1 cuz steve wore black last week , the same day as me :machinegun: 































:biggrin: 

just playing loco, you could wear black again.












:roflmao: this is fun


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 20 2009, 07:18 AM~15725082
> *All B S with he said she said between the Viejitos & Blvd Bombs has been squashed we both would like every body to stop talking about what they have heard . We would just like to move on . We did this for the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ALLIANCE ... I hope you all can fallow in our foot steps .        :thumbsup:
> *


way to go, thats a start


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

whens the meeting? who is the spokesperson?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:cheesy: 2nite, you :biggrin: 




glad to hear that b.s. has been handled. hopefully it stays like that.



now what about all the other b.s.


we gotta get it ALL cleaned up............ no?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 20 2009, 08:01 AM~15725440
> *:cheesy:  2nite, you  :biggrin:
> glad to hear that b.s. has been handled. hopefully it stays like that.
> now what about all the other b.s.
> ...


yes sir ...........mr spokesperson :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 AM~15725455
> *yes sir ...........mr spokesperson :biggrin:
> *


He's got my vote :thumbsup: Pops 4 President


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 20 2009, 09:03 AM~15725455
> *yes sir ...........mr spokesperson :biggrin:
> *


How about sunday night at Mt. Mikes ..... You can lead the way HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 20 2009, 09:01 AM~15725440
> *:cheesy:  2nite, you  :biggrin:
> glad to hear that b.s. has been handled. hopefully it stays like that.
> now what about all the other b.s.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 20 2009, 08:50 AM~15725910
> *How about sunday night at Mt. Mikes ..... You can lead the way HAHAHAHA!!!!!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 20 2009, 08:48 AM~15725887
> *He's got my vote :thumbsup:  Pops 4 President
> *


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 AM~15725887
> *He's got my vote :thumbsup:  Pops 4 President
> *


 thats sounds good since hes done it before :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE IS DOWN


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 20 2009, 08:43 AM~15725306
> *  speakers? i didnt hear anything
> :twak: quit lieying coast.
> thats it. im not goig to any of your events now fucker.
> ...


: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 20 2009, 08:48 AM~15725347
> *oh yeah, and im boycotting this 1 cuz steve wore black last week , the same day as me  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i thought we looked good as twins :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

hope i didnt affend any 1 with my latest post or make any 1 beleive i am not 100% behind this . i was simply trying to lighten up all the tension.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15718873
> *:roflmao:
> i had to turn the speakers down  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 20 2009, 07:48 AM~15725347
> *oh yeah, and im boycotting this 1 cuz steve wore black last week , the same day as me  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2009, 11:26 AM~15737895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Nov 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15709645
> *Damn PAUL you remembered like it was yesterday good job   I also remember this very well :biggrin:
> *


I still have ALOT of notes from the early meeting.  

And it good to see you guys trying to turn a negative into a positive. I was wondering WHEN the time would come for the clubs of San Jose to get back together and enjoy the fun times that UNITY can, and will do for everyone involved. Its not always a bad thing to look into the past in order to help you navagate the future.

So when you guys & gals plan on having this meeting? Sometime this comming week, or ?????? :dunno: I heard somewere that there is a place on aborn & white rd that might work. :biggrin:


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

I say this is all good but it is time to take the next step and take action!!!! not just talk about it.... the rest will fall in place so since blvd bombs took the first step to bring it up ill take the next and suggest a time and place..... my vote is over the thanksgiving weekend everyone gets one of those days off and im sure we can get together for a couple of hrs and the usual meeting spot all people know in sj should do.... that place always welcomes us.... so how does that work for the rest of us????


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

oh and my two cent my brother Jimmy was part of the orgin of the original alliance with paul and others so i will be proud to be a part of the next generation to pull lowriding in s.j. to the next level


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I took over the East Bay Lowrider Alliance from Joe about 10 years ago. I ran it till it was just our club left in it. I dont know if it is worth it or not, but I could always start it back up out this way and we can all work together to move the movement forward?? I have seen that a small spark has been lit, now is the time to fan it to get the fire started. I always like the idea of the alliance, it keeps everyone on the same page. You can count our club in, or we can start teh East Bay Alliance up again. Let me know!!

Shane


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNO408_@Nov 22 2009, 01:59 PM~15745458
> *I say this is all good but it is time to take the next step and take action!!!! not just talk about it.... the rest will fall in place so since blvd bombs took the first step to bring it up ill take the next and suggest a time and place..... my vote is over the thanksgiving weekend everyone gets one of those days off and im sure we can get together for a couple of hrs and the usual meeting spot all people know in sj should do.... that place always welcomes us.... so how does that work for the rest of us????
> *


How about the Friday after Thanksgiving November 27 at Round Table Pizza Aborn & White Rd @7:00pm?


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

see that sounds cool who else???


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 22 2009, 02:03 PM~15745838
> *How about the Friday after Thanksgiving November 27 at Round Table Pizza Aborn & White Rd @7:00pm?
> *


are you coming back :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 22 2009, 03:07 PM~15745870
> *are you coming back :biggrin:
> *


I would like to go to the meeting like everyone else that is intersted, and since I will be in town that weekend, I thought I would be a little selfish and pick a date within the time I would be back in the hood. 

THATS ALL PAUL.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 22 2009, 02:22 PM~15745946
> *I would like to go to the meeting like everyone else that is intersted, and since I will be in town that weekend, I thought I would be a little selfish and pick a date within the time I would be back in the hood.
> 
> THATS ALL PAUL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this should be interesting :0


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were down, but i have to work that fri after so at night is good that just me


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

thats two ill talk to my pres but im sure we will be able to make it also


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

ok just talked to my v.p. he said the "I" will show and be there 
so now we got 
Individuals
uniques
chevitos
for fri. Nov 27 @7:00 pm round table aborn rd in sj
who else????


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GOODTIMES SAN JO


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

can we make it sat or sun?
got to work friday night


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Nov 22 2009, 08:40 PM~15748011
> *can we make it sat or sun?
> got to work friday night
> *


 :twak: Rick this is for Freddie Bro! :twak: 

hahaha, you know what I'm talking about!! 

Firme Classics

P.S. Take the day Off!!! mmmm que la!


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Nov 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15748506
> *:twak: Rick this is for Freddie Bro!  :twak:
> 
> hahaha, you know what I'm talking about!!
> ...


si M J


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 AM~15725887
> *He's got my vote :thumbsup:  Pops 4 President
> *



Poppa gets my vote... :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Nov 22 2009, 09:09 PM~15749062
> *Poppa gets my vote...  :biggrin:
> *


mine to :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNO408_@Nov 22 2009, 06:36 PM~15747343
> *ok just talked to my v.p. he said the "I" will show and be there
> so now we got
> Individuals
> ...


I say we make it for 12/4 same place and time


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 AM~15725887
> *He's got my vote :thumbsup:  Pops 4 President
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

they said if you build it they'll come. good job guys for putting it down now finally some one is doing the walk.

C.H.D Is just a bike club , that has lots of miles on them rims as well.lol. We would like to be part of it as well.  Or just tag a longs..lol..


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 23 2009, 02:03 AM~15751259
> *they said if you build it they'll come. good job guys for putting it down now finally some one is doing the walk.
> 
> C.H.D Is just a bike club , that has lots of miles on them rims as well.lol. We would like to be part of it as well.  Or just tag a longs..lol..
> *




The kids with bikes now will be the guys with cars later... my .02 :cheesy: I say u should show up.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Nov 23 2009, 03:49 PM~15756971
> *The kids with bikes now will be the guys with cars later... my .02  :cheesy: I say u should show up.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 23 2009, 04:07 PM~15757195
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Nov 20 2009, 09:03 AM~15725455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 23 2009, 05:03 PM~15757811
> *:scrutinize:     i aint the 1
> :buttkick:
> :420:    but i'll be there, for support
> ...




Lol :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

Poppa your funny but you can't go against the grain you got my vote also .... But I also agree let's lock down a date


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 23 2009, 05:03 PM~15757811
> *:scrutinize:     i aint the 1
> :buttkick:
> :420:    but i'll be there, for support
> ...



YOU GOT MY VOTE TOO..................... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:twak: 



not asking for votes. 

aint running for pres/spokesman. 

aint interested in running this thing, got toooo much going on right now. i wouldnt be able to give it the attention it needs. how bout some 1 that was the voice to get this started




:yes: 


as i said, i am down with being a part of this alliance, again. but not to run it. 



thanks to all my supporters for their vote of confidence, but no thank you


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 24 2009, 07:50 AM~15765261
> *:twak:
> not asking for votes.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 24 2009, 08:50 AM~15765261
> *:twak:
> not asking for votes.
> 
> ...




Don't be shy Gil... lol jk 

But we do need someone to step forward that wants to run it... and let me be the second one to say I don't want to do it... I think that was the issue everyone wants to follow but no one wants to lead 

Just my .02...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

408life is correct but to do this we need to get together to at least see who is down and what direction this is going to take so the two dates are 

fri. nov 27th 7pm which 
individuals
uniques
chevitos 
goodtimes
said thay can make it 

or 
12/4 at 7 pm which
blvd bombs
blvd kings
I say lets vote and whichever gets more support we make it that day and if an officer cant make it please send someone to let you know what happened most likely first meeting is just to get a feel and kick around ideas and thoughts and mainly be able to lock down meeting times and places to move forward also contact information cause i know there is alot more clubs that just the handfull on here posting.....


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

sorry i forgot C.H.D also said they will make it too


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS IS DOWN I SEE EVERYBODY IS THROWING OUT THIER IDEAS AND DATES THAT WORK BEST FOR THEM SO I HAVE BEEN SITTING BACK TO SEE WHAT GETS DECIDED WITHOUT THROWING ANOTHER ISSUE IN TO THE SITUATION. SO WHEN A DATE IS CHOSEN POST IT AND WHOEVER CAN MAKE IT WILL MAKE IT AND THE REST WILL ALL COME TOGETHER.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNO408_@Nov 24 2009, 07:19 PM~15771282
> *sorry i forgot C.H.D also said they will make it too
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

It looks like this friday is NOT LOOKING VERY GOOD.  I guess someone else will have to put out some other dates to see if everyone can get to the first meeting, then maybe this idea can go into the planning stage if eveyone is willing to get on board. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I FOUND SOME FLYERS FROM 1998


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 damn, long time ago


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 25 2009, 09:52 PM~15785256
> *:0  damn, long time ago
> *


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 26 2009, 12:50 AM~15786499
> *
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

soooooooo , definately not tonight?

so when?





n wut you confused bout raul?




:biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 27 2009, 11:17 AM~15797747
> *  soooooooo , definately not tonight?
> 
> so when?
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

NOW I SEE SAN JO ALWAYS TRYING TO PUT SHIT TOGETHER AND SOLVE PETTY ASS DISPUTES .LETS NOT MAKE A BIG ISSUE ABOUT SOMETHING THAT ISNT BIG.THERE IS OVER A MILLION PEOPLE IN SAN JO SO THEBEEN RE WILL ALWAYS BE DRAMA IN THIS VARRIO AND OTHERS. THAT IS LIFE .IVE SMASHIN HEADS AND RANFLAS MY WHOLE LIFE. AND IT OUTGROWS ITSELF. WE ARE ALL MEN YOUNG AND OLD WITH DIFFERENT PERSONALITIES AND MENTALITIES .ONE THNG ALL OF US WANTS TO DO IS CRUISE THE BOULEVARD PARKS AND CAR SHOWS .FUCK AN ALLIANCE GET YOUR SHIT HIT THE BOULEVARD QUIT MAKIN PLANS TO DO SHIT BECAUSE PERSONALLY THE FIRST ONE TO TALK ABOUT IT ARE THE LAST ONES YOU'LLL SEE OUT THERE .FOR ALL YOU HOMIES WHO'S THINKING WHO THE FUCK IS THIS VATO TALKIN SHIT .THIS IS GEORGE WHO WHEN I GOT OUT OF THE PINTA IN 2000 ALL IVE BEEN DOINIS SMASHHIN THESE CALLES IN MY 64BONNEVILLE CONVERTIBLE AND MY BALCK 40 FOUR DOOR BOMBA AND IDRIVE MY SHIT EVEYWHERE TO SUPPORT SOMEONES FUNCTION SOMEWHERE EVEYWHERE.SO ONCE AGAIN EIGHT PAGES OF NECK TALK IS REDICULOUS HOMIES .WE LOWRIDERS NOT POLITCIANS GET YOUR AND PUT THEM ON THE CALLES LIKE THE 70'S AND 80'S EVERY FRIDAY AND SATURDAY INSTEAD OF TYPE SHIT UP TRYIN TO SQAUSH THAT IS NOT EVEN A BIG DEAL.WE ALL KNOW THAT THROUGH ALL THIS SO CALLLED DRAMA WE HAVE EVENTS ALL THE TIME W/NO FUCKIN PROBLEMS THAT I SEE THAT WONTT FIX ITSELF. ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY HAVE LOVE FOR ALL YOU FOOLS AND IF YOU WOULD EXERCISE MY MENTALITY AND SMASH YOUR RANFLAS LIKE I DO WE ALL WILL BE A WHOLE LOT BETTER OFF. LEAD BY EXAMPLE HOMIES I DO........ MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS BECAUSE I TALK ABOUT THIS PEDO TO A LOT OF GENTE AND IT REMINDS OF A BUNCH OF HYNAS W/NOTHING BETTER TO DO BUT GOSSIP .THE ONLYPROBLEM WE HAVE AND NEEDS TO BE ADDRESED IS THAT DEAD ASS BOULEVARD WHEN I GO OUT THERE ON WEEKEND GETAWAYS FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEYAND SEE ALL THIS ENERGY ON THE INTERNET INSTAED OF THE BOULEVARD SHOW YOUR UNITY ON THE CALLES . HOMIES THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS .I KNOW SOME OF YOU VATOS ARE THINKIN ."WELL THE HUDAS ARE OUT THER ".NEWS FLASH KEEP YOUR ASSES AWAY FROM DOWTOWN AND YOU'LL BE FINE.HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. BIG HOMIE GEORGE "CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS"SHAAAAA......


----------



## MR.66 (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Nov 27 2009, 07:56 PM~15801208
> *NOW I SEE SAN JO ALWAYS TRYING TO PUT SHIT TOGETHER AND SOLVE PETTY ASS DISPUTES .LETS NOT MAKE A BIG ISSUE ABOUT SOMETHING THAT ISNT BIG.THERE IS OVER A MILLION PEOPLE IN SAN JO SO THEBEEN RE WILL ALWAYS BE DRAMA IN THIS VARRIO AND OTHERS. THAT IS LIFE .IVE SMASHIN HEADS AND RANFLAS MY WHOLE LIFE. AND IT OUTGROWS ITSELF. WE ARE ALL MEN YOUNG AND OLD WITH DIFFERENT PERSONALITIES AND MENTALITIES .ONE THNG ALL OF US WANTS TO DO IS CRUISE THE BOULEVARD PARKS AND CAR SHOWS .FUCK AN ALLIANCE GET YOUR SHIT HIT THE BOULEVARD QUIT MAKIN PLANS TO DO SHIT BECAUSE PERSONALLY THE FIRST ONE TO TALK ABOUT IT ARE THE LAST ONES YOU'LLL SEE OUT THERE .FOR ALL YOU HOMIES WHO'S THINKING WHO THE FUCK IS THIS VATO TALKIN SHIT .THIS IS GEORGE WHO WHEN I GOT OUT OF THE PINTA IN 2000 ALL IVE BEEN DOINIS SMASHHIN THESE CALLES IN MY 64BONNEVILLE CONVERTIBLE AND MY BALCK 40 FOUR DOOR BOMBA AND IDRIVE MY SHIT EVEYWHERE TO SUPPORT SOMEONES FUNCTION SOMEWHERE EVEYWHERE.SO ONCE AGAIN EIGHT PAGES OF NECK TALK IS REDICULOUS HOMIES .WE LOWRIDERS NOT POLITCIANS GET YOUR AND PUT THEM ON THE CALLES LIKE THE 70'S AND 80'S EVERY FRIDAY AND SATURDAY INSTEAD OF TYPE SHIT UP TRYIN TO SQAUSH THAT IS NOT EVEN A BIG DEAL.WE ALL KNOW THAT THROUGH ALL THIS SO CALLLED DRAMA WE HAVE EVENTS ALL THE TIME W/NO FUCKIN PROBLEMS THAT I SEE THAT WONTT FIX ITSELF. ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY HAVE LOVE FOR ALL YOU FOOLS AND IF YOU WOULD EXERCISE MY MENTALITY AND SMASH YOUR RANFLAS LIKE I DO WE ALL WILL BE A WHOLE LOT BETTER OFF. LEAD BY EXAMPLE HOMIES I DO........ MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS BECAUSE I TALK ABOUT THIS PEDO TO A LOT OF GENTE AND IT REMINDS OF A BUNCH OF HYNAS W/NOTHING BETTER TO DO BUT GOSSIP .THE ONLYPROBLEM WE HAVE AND NEEDS TO BE ADDRESED  IS THAT DEAD ASS BOULEVARD WHEN I GO OUT THERE ON WEEKEND GETAWAYS FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEYAND SEE ALL THIS ENERGY ON THE INTERNET INSTAED OF THE BOULEVARD SHOW YOUR UNITY ON THE CALLES . HOMIES THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS .I KNOW SOME OF YOU VATOS ARE THINKIN ."WELL THE HUDAS ARE OUT THER ".NEWS FLASH KEEP YOUR ASSES AWAY FROM DOWTOWN AND YOU'LL BE FINE.HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. BIG HOMIE GEORGE "CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS"SHAAAAA......
> *


NO MAMES WEY! THE ALLIANCE HAS DONE A LOT OF GOOD THINGS! MR KIKI!!!!


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

So has there been any new info  ????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:dunno: looks like its dying out already.


:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 30 2009, 06:50 PM~15825443
> *:dunno:  looks like its dying out already.
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 30 2009, 04:50 PM~15825443
> *:dunno:  looks like its dying out already.
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


SMOKE AND MIRRORS. LOL


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 30 2009, 05:50 PM~15825443
> *:dunno:  looks like its dying out already.
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


whats up, i dont know whats going on but if theres anything to this, we just cant let it die out so i dont know were to start at. and what to do so if everyone really wants to do this im willing to do what ever it takes just point the way :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :dunno: :around:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 18 2009, 11:59 AM~15704203
> *WHAT B.S? WHOS HAVIN PROBLEMS? PERSONALY IF ITS INDIVIDUALS THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH EACH OTHER THEY SHOULD HANDLE IT THEM SELFS DONT NEED TO BRING EVERY CARCLUB IN SAN JO TO DO THIS. WHAT DO U THINK IS GOIN TO BE RESORVED IF THIS MEETIN DOES HAPPEN? KISS AND MAKE UP IT NEVER HAPPENS THAT WAY. PEOPLE WILL ALWAYS RUN THERE MOUTHS. JUST MY 2 CENTS(BUT GOOD LUCK ON THE MEETIN ILL LET THE GUYS NO TODAY TONY AND GET BAK TO U BROTHA)PEACE
> *


I AGREE WITH RALPH ALL THE WAY. :thumbsup: PEOPLE DON'T CHANGE, THEY ARE WHO THEY ARE & THAT'S THAT. IT WAS LIKE THAT BACK IN THE 70's,80's & 90's SO THIS IS NOTHING NEW.THERE WILL ALWAYS BE GUY'S THAT WILL RUN THEIR MOUTH'S OFF. :twak: LET'S NOT BULLSHIT OURSELVES & THINK A "LOW RIDER ALLIANCE" IS GONNA CHANGE ATTITUDES & MAKE THING'S BETTER ON THE STREETS , ONCE AN ASSHOLE , ALWAYS AN ASSHOLE. :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 07:52 AM~15701767
> *THIS IS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN SAN JOSE .... WE NEED THIS TO STOP ALL THE B S !!!!! PUT YOUR CLUB NAME DOWN IF YOU AGREE WE WILL FIND A PLACE TO MEET. WILL LET YOU KNOW SOON .....
> *


DON'T NEED NO FUCKIN CLUB MEETING. THE ONLY MEETING THAT SHOULD BE GOING ON IS THE PERSON THAT YOU HAVE A BEEF WITH AND 2 PAIRS OF BOXING GLOVES AND THAT'S THAT. THAT'S THE ONLY WAY TO RESOLVE THE SHIT TALKIN :twak:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Nov 27 2009, 08:56 PM~15801208
> *NOW I SEE SAN JO ALWAYS TRYING TO PUT SHIT TOGETHER AND SOLVE PETTY ASS DISPUTES .LETS NOT MAKE A BIG ISSUE ABOUT SOMETHING THAT ISNT BIG.THERE IS OVER A MILLION PEOPLE IN SAN JO SO THEBEEN RE WILL ALWAYS BE DRAMA IN THIS VARRIO AND OTHERS. THAT IS LIFE .IVE SMASHIN HEADS AND RANFLAS MY WHOLE LIFE. AND IT OUTGROWS ITSELF. WE ARE ALL MEN YOUNG AND OLD WITH DIFFERENT PERSONALITIES AND MENTALITIES .ONE THNG ALL OF US WANTS TO DO IS CRUISE THE BOULEVARD PARKS AND CAR SHOWS .FUCK AN ALLIANCE GET YOUR SHIT HIT THE BOULEVARD QUIT MAKIN PLANS TO DO SHIT BECAUSE PERSONALLY THE FIRST ONE TO TALK ABOUT IT ARE THE LAST ONES YOU'LLL SEE OUT THERE .FOR ALL YOU HOMIES WHO'S THINKING WHO THE FUCK IS THIS VATO TALKIN SHIT .THIS IS GEORGE WHO WHEN I GOT OUT OF THE PINTA IN 2000 ALL IVE BEEN DOINIS SMASHHIN THESE CALLES IN MY 64BONNEVILLE CONVERTIBLE AND MY BALCK 40 FOUR DOOR BOMBA AND IDRIVE MY SHIT EVEYWHERE TO SUPPORT SOMEONES FUNCTION SOMEWHERE EVEYWHERE.SO ONCE AGAIN EIGHT PAGES OF NECK TALK IS REDICULOUS HOMIES .WE LOWRIDERS NOT POLITCIANS GET YOUR AND PUT THEM ON THE CALLES LIKE THE 70'S AND 80'S EVERY FRIDAY AND SATURDAY INSTEAD OF TYPE SHIT UP TRYIN TO SQAUSH THAT IS NOT EVEN A BIG DEAL.WE ALL KNOW THAT THROUGH ALL THIS SO CALLLED DRAMA WE HAVE EVENTS ALL THE TIME W/NO FUCKIN PROBLEMS THAT I SEE THAT WONTT FIX ITSELF. ONCE AGAIN I PERSONALLY HAVE LOVE FOR ALL YOU FOOLS AND IF YOU WOULD EXERCISE MY MENTALITY AND SMASH YOUR RANFLAS LIKE I DO WE ALL WILL BE A WHOLE LOT BETTER OFF. LEAD BY EXAMPLE HOMIES I DO........ MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS BECAUSE I TALK ABOUT THIS PEDO TO A LOT OF GENTE AND IT REMINDS OF A BUNCH OF HYNAS W/NOTHING BETTER TO DO BUT GOSSIP .THE ONLYPROBLEM WE HAVE AND NEEDS TO BE ADDRESED  IS THAT DEAD ASS BOULEVARD WHEN I GO OUT THERE ON WEEKEND GETAWAYS FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEYAND SEE ALL THIS ENERGY ON THE INTERNET INSTAED OF THE BOULEVARD SHOW YOUR UNITY ON THE CALLES . HOMIES THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS .I KNOW SOME OF YOU VATOS ARE THINKIN ."WELL THE HUDAS ARE OUT THER ".NEWS FLASH KEEP YOUR ASSES AWAY FROM DOWTOWN AND YOU'LL BE FINE.HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. BIG HOMIE GEORGE "CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS"SHAAAAA......
> *


 x100


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Nov 30 2009, 07:27 PM~15827316
> *I  AGREE WITH RALPH ALL THE WAY.  :thumbsup: PEOPLE DON'T CHANGE, THEY ARE WHO THEY ARE & THAT'S THAT. IT WAS LIKE THAT BACK IN THE 70's,80's & 90's   SO THIS IS NOTHING NEW.THERE WILL ALWAYS BE GUY'S THAT WILL RUN THEIR MOUTH'S OFF.  :twak: LET'S NOT BULLSHIT OURSELVES & THINK A "LOW RIDER ALLIANCE" IS GONNA CHANGE ATTITUDES & MAKE THING'S BETTER ON THE STREETS , ONCE AN ASSHOLE , ALWAYS AN ASSHOLE.  :yessad:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Nov 30 2009, 07:27 PM~15827316
> *I  AGREE WITH RALPH ALL THE WAY.  :thumbsup: PEOPLE DON'T CHANGE, THEY ARE WHO THEY ARE & THAT'S THAT. IT WAS LIKE THAT BACK IN THE 70's,80's & 90's   SO THIS IS NOTHING NEW.THERE WILL ALWAYS BE GUY'S THAT WILL RUN THEIR MOUTH'S OFF.  :twak: LET'S NOT BULLSHIT OURSELVES & THINK A "LOW RIDER ALLIANCE" IS GONNA CHANGE ATTITUDES & MAKE THING'S BETTER ON THE STREETS , ONCE AN ASSHOLE , ALWAYS AN ASSHOLE.  :yessad:
> *


i agree, if you need an alliance to settle beef... its not going to work. thats a wrong reason to start an alliance. theres no need to involve other clubs for that.

now if you wanna try and start an alliance, or callit what you want, to try to get the clubs on one page, to have events, to gain support for each clubs events and maybe try to get the streets going again. then thats a good reason.

but alliance or no alliance, the streets will only get crackin again if each club does what it needs to and thats get there club on the street. an alliance wont do that. if you feel the streets are dead, get your club and get out there. thats it.

just my opinion...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 11:17 PM~15828917
> *i agree, if you need an alliance to settle beef... its not going to work. thats a wrong reason to start an alliance. theres no need to involve other clubs for that.
> 
> now if you wanna try and start an alliance, or callit what you want, to try to get the clubs on one page, to have events, to gain support for each clubs events and maybe try to get the streets going again. then thats a good reason.
> ...



preech on brotha :biggrin: if its about something like this we were down since day one for the first time and would be down to do it again


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 09:17 PM~15828917
> *i agree, if you need an alliance to settle beef... its not going to work. thats a wrong reason to start an alliance. theres no need to involve other clubs for that.
> 
> now if you wanna try and start an alliance, or callit what you want, to try to get the clubs on one page, to have events, to gain support for each clubs events and maybe try to get the streets going again. then thats a good reason.
> ...


VERY WELL SAID, COAST ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 10:17 PM~15828917
> *i agree, if you need an alliance to settle beef... its not going to work. thats a wrong reason to start an alliance. theres no need to involve other clubs for that.
> 
> now if you wanna try and start an alliance, or callit what you want, to try to get the clubs on one page, to have events, to gain support for each clubs events and maybe try to get the streets going again. then thats a good reason.
> ...


THERE WILL ALWAYS BE GUY'S THAT WILL RUN THEIR MOUTH'S OFF. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 10:17 PM~15828917
> *i agree, if you need an alliance to settle beef... its not going to work. thats a wrong reason to start an alliance. theres no need to involve other clubs for that.
> 
> now if you wanna try and start an alliance, or callit what you want, to try to get the clubs on one page, to have events, to gain support for each clubs events and maybe try to get the streets going again. then thats a good reason.
> ...


koo I agree with him.  i have my kids out there riding our bikes. showing our support, we complaint that nothings happening but others stay home us we out there..lol


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 30 2009, 07:34 PM~15826652
> *whats up, i dont know whats going on but if theres anything to this, we just cant let it die out so i dont know were to start at. and what to do so if everyone really wants to do this im willing to do what ever it takes just point the way  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Whats homies....


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree that this is not to settle beef... if you got beef handle it. this should be to get clubs and solo riders on the same page... if you have bitched in the past about how dead it is then do something about it. If you have ideas how it could be better this will be the place to express yourself and have your ideas heard. Cause right now the just go out and see idea is not working.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this is just my opinion...
its never going to be like it was in the 90s, 80s or 70s. those days are gone. but it can be better than it was between 2000 and now.

layitlow is kinda like the alliance. thru layitlow and without an alliance we brought all clubs bbqs, up to the minute info on what show, or toy drive or cruise is going on this weekend or next month... it helped get shit a little better. but some would rather cruise layitlow than cruise the street.

if all the clubs do their part and get on the street, it still wont be like back then but we'd have something to build on. blvd nights was all riders. some mentioned that it was only lolos out there and not the variety that it used to be. if we want it to be variety like it was in the 90s, theres others that are trying to do the same, but in their "world." like the truck clubs. trucks aint my thing, but if you want it to be like it was back then, then you might want to include everyone that was involved back then. im fine with having it like the hot rodders, where its only hot rods (in our case lowriders.) but people are just going to have to realize, *WE ARE IT*.
id like to see more people out, clubs riding, seeing different plaques. but it is what it is, im fine with it, ill be out and about, here and there.. king, santa clara st, stevens creek, blossom hill, monterey rd, el camino... where ever. its up to you if you want to be out there too. 

and if you dont go out there cuz its dead, dont complain that its dead. 
if your out there and its dead, dont come on here and say its dead, it doesnt help. instead let people know where its at.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

from what i reading its done with i guess,ok well see you all at the toy drives an on the street. much love chevitos car club 

now on anther subject whos ready to start planing for the all club bbq
thats the show, bigger and better this year the 4th anuuel:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 1 2009, 02:41 PM~15835850
> *from what i reading its done with i guess,ok well see you all at the toy drives an on the street. much love chevitos car club
> 
> now on anther subject whos ready to start planing for the all club bbq
> ...


i dunno. i still think an alliance or a multi club body wouldnt be a bad thing. but it'd have to be for a good cause or reason. and i think trying to kick start lowriding and trying to brighten its future is a good cause. but what does everyone want out of an organization like that. in the long run having that kind of organization wouldnt be a bad idea. if the group had a good standing wiht the community and the city, you can help bring shows here or maybe help designate somewhere where itd be ok to cruise or whatever. if thats what everyone wants, you guys should do it. i dunno im just saying.
im neither for nor against it.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

People need to stop the BS entirely, STOP PARTICIPATING IN IT, and QUIT STARTING the BS.

My two cents as always...those people who have beef with each other need to deal with it for what it is PERSONAL, not club or event related.  I hate to see other people's drama SHIT on other people's events. Get right or get on if you ask me.

That's why it's easier to get a long with everyone then to be shit talking and ruining events for ANY club or person or event.

Glad I don't have any beef out there, can't we all just get along? Let's work on the roots before everyone congregates to talk more shit. I know I for one am tired of people's chisme when were trying to plan something or do something POSITIVE. Not everyone wants to hear it. I'm cool off the comadre hotline, for real!

If you want to get everyone together for an alliance, people that have beef need to squash it or go home. Otherwise let each club do it's thing and stay out if it, my opinion not my clubs...and I give a shit if people like it or not, you guys know me by now


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 1 2009, 03:41 PM~15835850
> *from what i reading its done with i guess,ok well see you all at the toy drives an on the street. much love chevitos car club
> 
> now on anther subject whos ready to start planing for the all club bbq
> ...


U know I am DOWN as always!!!! Start a new topic and let's roll on it!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 10:17 PM~15828917
> *i agree, if you need an alliance to settle beef... its not going to work. thats a wrong reason to start an alliance. theres no need to involve other clubs for that.
> 
> now if you wanna try and start an alliance, or callit what you want, to try to get the clubs on one page, to have events, to gain support for each clubs events and maybe try to get the streets going again. then thats a good reason.
> ...


AMEN BROTHA! :worship: PREACH IT REV!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 1 2009, 03:16 PM~15836290
> *U know I am DOWN as always!!!! Start a new topic and let's roll on it!
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Nov 30 2009, 08:45 PM~15827585
> *DON'T NEED NO FUCKIN CLUB MEETING. THE ONLY MEETING THAT SHOULD BE GOING ON IS THE PERSON THAT YOU HAVE A BEEF WITH AND 2 PAIRS OF BOXING GLOVES AND THAT'S THAT. THAT'S THE ONLY WAY TO RESOLVE THE SHIT TALKIN  :twak:
> *


If they even remebmer why there's beef to begin with.....laaaaammmmmeeeeee :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Nov 30 2009, 08:27 PM~15827316
> *I  AGREE WITH RALPH ALL THE WAY.  :thumbsup: PEOPLE DON'T CHANGE, THEY ARE WHO THEY ARE & THAT'S THAT. IT WAS LIKE THAT BACK IN THE 70's,80's & 90's  SO THIS IS NOTHING NEW.THERE WILL ALWAYS BE GUY'S THAT WILL RUN THEIR MOUTH'S OFF.  :twak: LET'S NOT BULLSHIT OURSELVES & THINK A "LOW RIDER ALLIANCE" IS GONNA CHANGE ATTITUDES & MAKE THING'S BETTER ON THE STREETS , ONCE AN ASSHOLE , ALWAYS AN ASSHOLE.  :yessad:
> *


If people wanna fuck up a good thing, then let them loose? My $.02...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 30 2009, 07:34 PM~15826652
> *whats up, i dont know whats going on but if theres anything to this, we just cant let it die out so i dont know were to start at. and what to do so if everyone really wants to do this im willing to do what ever it takes just point the way  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :around:
> *


I'm down to check it out, but once someone starts cryin at a meeting we'll need a sargeant of arms to escort them out LOL!!  SAY NO TO DRAMA!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 01:17 PM~15704335
> *If we dont have a meeting how do we get it all out and start new ????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


An open forum for people to talk shit isn't the best idea, people's personal shit should be handled on a personal level. 

I am down to represent *MYSELF *at one of these meetings and tell the fellas about it. I haven't asked about their support on this yet.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 05:41 PM~15706950
> *Yes we do but we need to get together so it dont happen to another club . He is not the only one that did it .... just like the DUKES look at them booth here in SAN JO and never do an event together Y because of B S .....
> *


THIS is now chisme lives.

Let's not put other club's issues on blast, this is what I mean, I'm not any better for knowing people's drama...we all know it's out there, let the main players deal with it on thier own terms, than draggin it out for everyone; shit gets ugly when people feel forced to pick sides if it doesn't get resolved....stay out of it and let whoever may or may not have issues deal with it...for all anyone knows other's people drama could have been squashed a long time ago. 

Sorry that I have to be the "bitch" to be straight up and put that, but I think most people have the same opinion on that one. I know I have friends on both sides of some issues, but I don't concern myself with THE ISSUE, my people are my people, regardless of how they may feel about each other. Again, get right or get on.. An alliance should be about lowriding, community, and events...not who did what to who...Then it becomes a lowriding tea time not an alliance.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyway, I'd love to check this out for myself, got a CC meeting this Friday tho, first things first :thumbsup:


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

someone should start a new topic. lock and dlete this one.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 1 2009, 04:34 PM~15836461
> *THIS is now chisme lives.
> 
> Let's not put other club's issues on blast, this is what I mean, I'm not any better for knowing people's drama...we all know it's out there, let the main players deal with it on thier own terms, than draggin it out for everyone; shit gets ugly when people feel forced to pick sides if it doesn't get resolved....stay out of it and let whoever may or may not have issues deal with it...for all anyone knows other's people drama could have been squashed a long time ago.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

This topic is supposed to help us get back on track . Why are we talking about who is saying what . This was supposed to help us to get ready for next year and bye letting all the B S go .... We need to start talking about what we can do as a big lowrider community family . Like bowling terminate ,day in the park, family day , day with the kids at the skating ring and so on . Can we do this are not ....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Dec 1 2009, 09:08 PM~15839729
> *This topic is supposed to help us get back on track . Why are we talking about who is saying what . This was supposed to help us to get ready for next year and bye letting all the B S go .... We need to start talking about what we can do as a big lowrider community family . Like bowling terminate ,day in the park, family day , day with the kids at the skating ring and so on . Can we do this are not ....
> *


Sounds like your reaching out for a father figure to take you to these places! If so I don't work tomorrow so I will take bowling mijo!!!!!!



J/k all this sounds really good, it could be really good to compete with other clubs in sporting events!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 1 2009, 08:58 PM~15840323
> *Sounds like your reaching out for a father figure to take you to these places! If so I don't work tomorrow so I will take bowling mijo!!!!!!
> J/k all this sounds really good, it could be really good to compete with other clubs in sporting events!
> *


how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15840618
> *how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol
> *


I knew someone would say this, and that should be the main topic!


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15840618
> *how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15840618
> *how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15840618
> *how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol
> *


X1oo


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm putting a thing on just like Blvd. Nights but for the middle of summer...Its a start people 


If you cant make it every weekend at least try twice a month :biggrin: Its dead cause you make it dead....My boy Robert was out there every weekend...He tried to make it happened. I understand people got families they like to just relax on Fri sat nights....Try to come out on Sundays just for a hour bring the family  I like Sunday also less cops also to see your ride shine  Plus i watch cops and Amw on sat nights :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 1 2009, 09:58 PM~15840323
> *Sounds like your reaching out for a father figure to take you to these places! If so I don't work tomorrow so I will take bowling mijo!!!!!!
> J/k all this sounds really good, it could be really good to compete with other clubs in sporting events!
> *


Leave it up to my own cuz WHAT A DICK ..... HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15840618
> *how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol
> *


X1oo


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks like people wanna start talking about action instead of drama, GOOD!! When is the meeting??


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Dec 2 2009, 08:40 AM~15843642
> *Leave it up to my own cuz WHAT A DICK ..... HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Mybad but you left it open!


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Dec 2 2009, 08:30 AM~15843565
> *I'm putting a thing on just like Blvd. Nights but for the middle of summer...Its a start people
> If you cant make it every weekend at least try twice a month :biggrin: Its dead cause you make it dead....My boy Robert was out there every weekend...He tried to make it happened. I understand people got families they like to just relax on Fri sat nights....Try to come out on Sundays just for a hour bring the family  I like Sunday also less cops also to see your ride shine  Plus i watch cops and Amw on sat nights :roflmao:
> *



lol.. me too


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Get Down COAST!!

Like what you said, and how you stated your position on this subject. As far as a meeting. It just might be a good idea to let the rest of the year run out and start the new year with an ALL CLUBS MEETING. Not a fix other peoples problems meeting. They said its over and thats good enough for me. ISSUE DEAD

Time and date will follow after the New Year. ALL BAY AREA CLUBS ARE INVITED. PLEASE remember that this will be a meeting to MOVE FOWARD and not relive the past. If you plan on comming with a negative mind and a pushed out chest, then this meeting may not be your cup of tea BUT, if you are willing to have a positive outlook and good ides that could help the Low Rider community get back on track in the Bay Area, THEN PLEASE DONT MISS THIS MEETING.

It been stated many time before "the Longest Journey begains with the first step"
LETS GET TO STEP'N :biggrin:

HAVE A JOYFULL & SAFE CHRISTMAS / NEW YEARS to all my Low Rider Brothers and Sisters in the Bay. :wave: :angel:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I was waited on you Paul to jump in a give some prospective. 

This organization will only make things better for ALL the Lowrider Community. I hope everyone can be apart of this Allliance. :thumbsup: 





> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 2 2009, 07:46 PM~15852115
> *Get Down COAST!!
> 
> Like what you said, and how you stated your position on this subject. As far as a meeting. It just might be a good idea to let the rest of the year run out and start the new year with an ALL CLUBS MEETING. Not a fix other peoples problems meeting. They said its over and thats good enough for me. ISSUE DEAD
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15840618
> *how bout lets see who can take there cars cruising more weekends of the summer?? lol
> *



x20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 2 2009, 07:46 PM~15852115
> *Get Down COAST!!
> 
> Like what you said, and how you stated your position on this subject. As far as a meeting. It just might be a good idea to let the rest of the year run out and start the new year with an ALL CLUBS MEETING. Not a fix other peoples problems meeting. They said its over and thats good enough for me. ISSUE DEAD
> ...






That sounds like a good plan. :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 2 2009, 10:43 PM~15855026
> *x20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


You gonna help ur comadre out then? haha!  


Paul, Others...
Can't wait for a positive meeting of the minds to get together and set some stuff up! After all the stuff I/we put together just this past summer, it shouldn't be hard with a lot of people wanting to participate!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 2 2009, 07:46 PM~15852115
> *Get Down COAST!!
> 
> Like what you said, and how you stated your position on this subject. As far as a meeting. It just might be a good idea to let the rest of the year run out and start the new year with an ALL CLUBS MEETING. Not a fix other peoples problems meeting. They said its over and thats good enough for me. ISSUE DEAD
> ...



Amen brotha!! Save the drama  See U all at the meeting


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

send us the info on the meeting will be there to support.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 2 2009, 09:47 PM~15855072
> *:thumbsup:
> *


That's why I posted that gil :uh: everyone wanted meetings just to solve other peoples problems problem solved, dead topic


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Paul, it was good to see you today brother. I am down for a meeting of the minds. I truly believe if we can only keep the positive thoughts flowing we will be unstoppable!! I believe your wisdom can shine the light on the path in which we will cruise intothe future!

Shane


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 1 2009, 03:41 PM~15835850
> *now on anther subject whos ready to start planing for the all club bbq
> thats the show, bigger and better this year the 4th anuuel:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW I'M DOWN AGAIN STEVE LIKE ALWAYZ.


----------

